# NDS & GBA Titles Due 1st to 4th October 2007



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2007)

Wait wait wait GBA? Yeah, well one...read on if you are inclined to this sort of thing.

1st October







*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Awesome-me-do
*Developer:*  Nintendo    *Publisher:*  Nintendo
*Developer:* Online via Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection, Multi-card Multi-player

A big game like this deserves having its own logo instead of standard text. Most of us have played the Japanese version and we know how great it is, of course some moan about controls or the fact that it doesn't look like OoT (really let it go!) but a lot of people love it. Yes its a bit shorter but the game is amazing to play and look at, it also uses the special features of the DS so well. DS game of the year? Like many people I have pre-ordered this, but I won't be able to resist getting this ROM, just hope it runs on our flashcards.

Video Link






















2nd October

*Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Park-me-do
*Developer:*  Skip Ltd    *Publisher:*  Nintendo

Hey Nintendo wtf? Why release this against Zelda? Why not last month? Sigh its destined to be ignored, anyway I really enjoyed the Japanese version and it would be great to know whats going on. Personally I enjoyed it a lot more than the GC game, felt more varied and larger but if you didn't enjoy that one you might not enjoy this one. Another thing, the screenshots do not give the games graphics justice, like most games it looks better on a DS. A pollution epidemic is killing off flowers and ravaging parks worldwide. To combat this threat, Citrusoft Robotics has developed an eco-friendly model of Chibi-Robo and sent it to parks everywhere. As Chibi-Robo, players restore their local park to its former glory by raising flowers and plants, building park equipment and defeating toxic enemies called Smoglings. Message to the developers: Now you are finished with this give us Giftpia DS!

Video Link












*Holly Hobbie & Friends*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Mini Game-me-do
*Developer:*  Frontline Studios, Inc.    *Publisher:*  Majesco

Do you have what it takes to be a member of the “Hey Girls Club?” Now girl gamers on the go can find out in Holly Hobbie & Friends for the Nintendo DS! Play as Holly Hobbie in 14 fun mini-games that involve Holly’s best friends and family. You can even use your journal to record your daily activities and test yourself with Holly Hobbie trivia! Offensive to "girl gamers" only likely to be liked by those who love Bratz and Hollie Hobby.









*Spider-Man: Friend or Foe*

*Region:*  US   *Genre: * Super Heroe-me-do
*Developer:*  ATM    *Publisher:*  Activision
*Multi-player* Local Wi-Fi for co-op mode

I didn't mind Spider-Man 3 DS game but it was repetitive as hell and you just did the same thing over and over again, the GBA one I really enjoyed, good retro feel to it. This one uses a different style to the first four DS games and this time has a different developer. Gone is the lame ass touch control which is only used for mini games. You'll take Spidey and seven sidekicks -- folks such as Black Cat, Blade and most of the villains from the comic books -- to places such as Paris and Tokyo to wail on these "Phantoms" and other assorted bad guys. I have a good feeling about this one for some reason.












*The Legend of Spyro : The Eternal Night* *NDS Version*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  Amaze Entertainment    *Publisher:*  Sierra

Ok I admit it...I enjoyed the PSX titles and the first two GBA ones. There said it, didn't enjoy the others though. This one is a return the the PSX days from the looks of it with full 3D. Will it play well? Well it looks nice anyway so I hope it does but I'm not expecting it. Also on the game is that nice Prism style mini game.












*The Legend of Spyro : The Eternal Night* *GBA Version*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  Amaze Entertainment    *Publisher:*  Sierra

So nice if Sierra to still support the GBA, a lot of people say "booo let it die", I say if you don't want GBA games IGNORE THEM! Anyway it looks better than the usual run of the mill platformer and it looks pretty snazzy too! It'll be nice for those who only have GBA as well. Hell it could even follow the likes of Rayman Rabbids, Spider-Man 3 & TMNT and be better than the DS game. Check out the trailer, does better justice than the screens do

Video Link












*Crash of the Titans* *NDS & GBA*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Platform-me-do
*Developer:*  Amaze Entertainment    *Publisher:*  Sierra

Now the DS date is October 2007 but the other versions are down for 2nd of October so we could expect this next week with some luck. Crash Bandicoot 's arch-nemeses, Neo and Nina Cortex, have mutated the creatures of Crash's island into monstrous abominations! Never one to shirk from danger, our orange furry friend finds that with his potent mix of wacky bravado and daredevil action he is able to hijack the titanic monsters and wield their immense powers against each other! Bring on the titans, because with Crash in charge, the bigger the baddie, the better! Lets hope it returns Crash to the goodness of the PSX days. There is also a GBA version too but I can't find no screens for it at all.












Also out on this day is Master Jin Jin's I.Q. Challenge, which I can't find images for and can't be bummed to write about, it'll be delayed anyway.

4th October

*ASH: Archaic Sealed Heat*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * S-RPG-me-do
*Developer:*  Mistwalker    *Publisher:*  Nintendo

Hands up who are the ones waiting for the English release? Created by Final Fantasy father Hironobu Sakaguchi this is a strategy RPG that uses a grid-based strategy-RPG system, combined with traditional Final Fantasy-style turn-based combat and will be the largest DS game to date (size wise anyway) with a crap load of FMV. The game uses some pre-rendered graphics with with a highly detailed characters and worlds. Could be a great RPG, would be nice as I've found the more recent ones to be lacking. The US version has no date but there will be a release there in 2008.

Video Link






*Oshare Koinu DS*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * Mini game-me-do
*Developer:*  MTO    *Publisher:*  MTO

Looks like a minigame collection with loads of dogs.












*Simple DS Series Vol.24: The Sensha*

*Region:*  Japan    *Genre: * Tank-me-do
*Developer:*  D3    *Publisher:*  D3

Kinda like a sequel to Simple DS Series Vol. 21: The Fuhyou but with tanks.












Also out in Japan:
DS:Style Series: Chikyuu no Arukikata DS - Hawaii-Hen / New York-Hen / Taiwan-Hen
DS:Style Series: Anata Dake no Private Lesson - DS de Hajimeru - Tipness no Yoga

Update: 1st October.
Extra titles that may come out

Personally I'm looking forward to playing most of these, but I reckon they'll all be put aside until some people finish Zelda PH. Not me I'm waiting for it to come out over here (19th October), I want to play that bad boy in a nice prim and proper way...actually I won't be able to resist I reckon the ROM will be dumped early. Expect the board to gain more members, to run slowly because of the mass amount of traffic. Also expect some very stupid people asking where they can download the rom, which emulator it runs on and so on

As always the games may not make the release date or they may but not get dumped, these things happen, just don't winge at me or I'll get the Lagman to lag up your connection big style!


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 27, 2007)

well the chibi-robo: park patrol's worth a look and i bet there's a few waiting for zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as always hadrian


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Can't wait for Zelda. Tried out the Japanese release a bit and it seemed great.

Both DS and GBA Spyro look promising too.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks again Hadrian, can't wait for Chibi-Robo and Zelda!

- Sam


----------



## Bridgy84 (Sep 27, 2007)

Like the fact i get two or three great games for my trip back to Michigan.  And thanks as always for doing these threads Hadrian.


----------



## bfoos (Sep 27, 2007)

Woot, I too couldn't resist taking a peek at the Japan release of Phantom Hourglass, but ultimately held out for the US release. The Spyro game looks pretty cool too. I wasn't a big fan of A New Beginning, but Shadow Legacy was OK.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 27, 2007)

Obviously, Zelda is the big one here.  Let's hope it doesn't give our flashcarts heart attacks or there will be a major uprising in the community.  Especially since the R4 team has been mysteriously quiet....other than the case update.  If this doesn't work in the R4 straight from the download, the R4 team BETTER rush out a fix.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spyro......might be interesting.  I kinda sorta liked the old PSX versions too.  they weren't the greatest games, but they were OK.


A.S.H. - I'll wait for a version with English.  Isn't this supposed to be the first 256meg game?  It'll be a big'un.  I wonder how much  it will trim.....

SpiderMan........meh, I'm about SpiderMan'd out myself.


----------



## mikagami (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a pretty good line-up.  Thanks for the thread.


----------



## apprt (Sep 27, 2007)

I really hope Zelda comes out sometime tonight since I'm going away tomorrow. It'd be great to play on the plane!


----------



## pasc (Sep 27, 2007)

shouldn't these games come out this week aswell (according to Gamestop):


Simpsons the Game
Mortal Kombat
Ninja Gaiden Dragon Sword
Crash of the Titans

?

Spyro to go... Zelda... let's see, I really wait for Tales of Innocence, Cod4, Dementium the Ward and KH:358/2 from now on, so I really don't care much, I think I look if the story will attract me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 27, 2007)

omg zelda!

When Pokemon was out we had more than 100 people in this forum flooding, waiting for it.. GBATemp was down for sometime.. I wonder what will happen with Zelda..


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> shouldn't these games come out this week aswell (according to Gamestop):
> 
> 
> Simpsons the Game


It's been delayed to the end of October to coincide with the simultaneous release on other platforms.


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 27, 2007)

I am excited about Spyro! along with Zelda of course.


----------



## Kellicros (Sep 27, 2007)

Once October arrives I would probably just stick to Zelda and ignore the rest!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> shouldn't these games come out this week aswell (according to Gamestop):
> 
> 
> Simpsons the Game
> ...


Simpsons, 30th October
Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3, November
Ninja Gaiden DS, 1st November

As for Crash of the Titans, you're right...I think. It was there all written up but when I went to post it, it dissapeared from various places that had had it for 2nd October including the official site which did have the date at the time of writing, but now just says October. So I just took it out along with a few other games that got delayed.

But seeing as the other versions of it are out on the 2nd I'll put it on in case it does appear. GBA version of that is out at the same time too so we could have two decent GBA titles this week.


----------



## Amything (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Kruce (Sep 27, 2007)

So when can we expect the first "IS ZELDA OUT YET?" threads here? I remember the Pokémon release, it was epic.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 27, 2007)

can't wait for Zeld, nor Spyro, and crash looks good to


----------



## HBK (Sep 27, 2007)

Zelda....come here, the Game of the Year! xD

Still, I'll play FIFA '08 while I'm waiting, which I gained a quick addiction to, it's really awesome. xD


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Sep 27, 2007)

zelllllllldaaaaaaaaaaaaa
^^;


----------



## IainDS (Sep 27, 2007)

ZELDA FTW.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 27, 2007)

before i thought zelda was just too hyped up about but then when i played minish cap loved it and haven't finished because I don't want to throw it away...
Sypro looks amazing after a gr8 gba break comes a good redeemer
All others cool like ASH and spiderman and seems Square really push graphics too the max lol...
Excellent work dude as always and fifa seems a lot different in Gameplay than before... seems like PC version type concept


----------



## lagman (Sep 27, 2007)

Zelda and Chibi-Robo -in English-, what an awesome week!






  Grog knows I tried the Japanese versions but...it's just not the same when you're missing the silly Nintendo jokes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spyro and Crash's games doesn't look bad, any news about some sort of connectivity between those games? 
urb
God job as always hadrian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and yes, don't winge at hadrian about titles not being released or dumped, and don't you dare to PM him about where to find the games. 


Oh, and hadrian there's some people willing to talk to you, so join #gbatemp.net on efnet whenever you can.


----------



## Auyx (Sep 27, 2007)

Create and race will be dumped this week too.


----------



## iwakura (Sep 27, 2007)

as always, thanks hadrian!

ASH looks awesome


----------



## hanman (Sep 27, 2007)

there goes my sleep for the next month! woohoo!


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 27, 2007)

damn i knew zelda was coming out but chibi robo too? and ash?

awesome


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 27, 2007)

Zeldad, chibi robo and spyro


----------



## Masked (Sep 27, 2007)

The new Spyro GBA game looks great in that video, looks like you can do a lot of moves and cool combos. Can't wait to play it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... Just kidding I'll be playing Zelda.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 27, 2007)

Aaaah, wait... let me finish Tingle's game! Damn it rupee hard earning! (>_


----------



## Urza (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> before i thought zelda was just too hyped up about but then when i played minish cap loved it and haven't finished because I don't want to throw it away...


Didn't finish it?...

Beating Minish Cap takes like 5 hours.


----------



## creepingcreep (Sep 27, 2007)

Cheers Hadrian you've made my evening.

Heres to zelda


----------



## Seraph (Sep 28, 2007)

Are people just not excited about ASH or is it just because it's in Japanese?  Of course, Zelda will be a must and I'll have to try Chibi-Robo...(still hasn't finished the GCN one...


----------



## BionicC (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 27 2007 said:


>


"Wanko Soccer", eh?


----------



## StingX (Sep 28, 2007)

zelda, chibi, spyro, spyro, spiderman and crash. yummy week


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

aaaaawwweeessooommmmeeeee


----------



## roguetrip (Sep 28, 2007)

cool, i played spiderman friend or foe PC demo, it was good. So i'm looking forward to it. I'm not a zelda fan but i will probably be forced to try it buy my gf's lil bro. He's been trying to get me into pokemon but it just ain't happening LOL. 

I can't wait for Ninja Gaiden and Dementium, Metal Slug, Mortal Kombat, create and race, sonic & mario olympics.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

the spiderman looks promising. I hated the sidescrolling design in the past DS spidermans.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2007)

@Seraph I am plenty excited about ASH. There was a thread a few weeks back on it so I know there are many more.

Thanks Hadrian.

Shame I have no decent internet for the next few months though.


----------



## jesterscourt (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with the Chibi Robo/Zelda comment... Why not wait a month/two weeks before OR after?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

Spyro really looks nice for a GBA game. I think it's time to get my GBmicro charged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Zelda and Chibi-Robo -in English-, what an awesome week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so true. I also played the japanese version (of Zelda at least) but I somehow couldn't resist to preorder it the second it was possible. Too bad it's European release is set for the 19th.


Thanks hadrian!


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

I hope dumpers will dump create and race, and chibi soon, cause they are gonna go 4 the jackpot, zelda


----------



## Elfeckin (Sep 28, 2007)

my gf and i are soooo looking forward to the zelda release...im not sure whos more excited me or her.... WOOOO!!!!


----------



## silentreapr (Sep 28, 2007)

Spiderman looks so crap. But Zelda.. almost worth buying.. almost. Can't wait until Zelda is releaaaaaaaaaased.


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 28, 2007)

yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  zelda is coming out this week! i might even consider buying it because its like a collection type thing. ASH looks cool also.


----------



## Remy669 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ofcourse i'm so excited to play Zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Spyro looks good, and Crash of the titans look pretty fun also... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And maybe i'll check out Chibi-robo out too


----------



## Evilkoko (Sep 28, 2007)

Zelda is upon on. This gives me greater incentive to finish my paper before it's released on.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 28, 2007)

Some nice games this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zelda will rock, Chibi-Robo will be fun too and I hope that the two Spyro games will also keep me busy for a while.

Btw, do you really think that the Crash Bandicoot games will get released? A few months ago quite a few sites said it was going to be released this week, but gamefaqs and such don't list it anymore...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 28, 2007)

Zelda is definitely at the top of my waiting list. ASH looks pretty good too


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Btw, do you really think that the Crash Bandicoot games will get released? A few months ago quite a few sites said it was going to be released this week, but gamefaqs and such don't list it anymore...


Yeah it was originally left out of this but it is listed for 2nd October for the other consoles its coming out on. The only date the DS one seems to have is just October '07.

I went to contact Sierra about news of a specific date but you can only contact them for technical support.

EDIT: The PSP version is out on the 16th so not all versions are out on the 2nd.


----------



## xcalibur (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like an absolutely brilliant week of gaming
i never got a chance to play spyro so ill give that a go first
all the others look very interesting too

great work hadrian


----------



## Sil3n7 (Sep 28, 2007)

This week is gonna pwn hard


----------



## ShadowXP (Sep 28, 2007)

Excited for most of them.. finally a Spyro and Crash game that may not suck, but hell, it's Sierra..


----------



## moozxy (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! This is going to be one awesome week!


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 28, 2007)

ZOMG! GREAT WEEK-ME-DO!

Zelda, Chibi-Robo, Spyro, Crash, and ASH!


----------



## Tjharwin (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> well the chibi-robo: park patrol's worth a look and i bet there's a few waiting for zelda
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, a few? Yeah, a few million.


----------



## frostfire (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow I'm going to grab my DS again and whipe the dust off just to play Zelda. I haven't gamed on my DS for like 2 months lol.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Sep 28, 2007)

Never heard of Zelda...is the series any good?


----------



## lagman (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Never heard of Zelda...is the series any good?



Meh... lame attempt of recreate the Adventure experience..


----------



## test84 (Sep 28, 2007)

still no dump of Lifesigns: Hospital Affairs : (


----------



## asher (Sep 28, 2007)

phantom hourglass turns me on.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of Zelda...is the series any good?
> ...








 Thank you! Finally someone realises that Nintendo totally ripped off that game.


----------



## kenet.deluxe (Sep 28, 2007)

Adventure was awesome... (back in that age of course)


----------



## moozxy (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> still no dump of Lifesigns: Hospital Affairs : (



Will this game be any good? I thought it looked like a Trauma Centre rip-off.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > still no dump of Lifesigns: Hospital Affairs : (
> ...


Theres no dump of that game because it didn't make the release date.

Its a lot more comprehensive than TC apparently.


----------



## lagman (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...



And it was released first..so no rip-off here.

0033 - Kenshuui Tendo Dokuta


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> ...


TC came out June 2005, Lifesigns December 2004. In Japan anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they both are pre-dated by Life & Death on PC, though that wasn't story driven.


----------



## wohoo (Sep 28, 2007)

An awesome week ahead.... the pile of "damn i wanna play these" is getting bigger and bigger. There are no time for these releases when i'm a week after in school


----------



## gigermunit (Sep 28, 2007)

O joy Zelda game to get addicted to again...........damn it and i was planning on studying this week.


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks Hadrian! Spyro and Zelda looking good. Chibi Robo...well I loved the GC one but I'm not sure if this is worth a glance...


----------



## SkH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, all in ENGLISH!!!
Zelda, 3D Spyro, 3D Crash, oh and Chibi Robo Too!!! Wow!! GOOD TITLES!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Thax @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Thanks Hadrian! Spyro and Zelda looking good. Chibi Robo...well I loved the GC one but I'm not sure if this is worth a glance...


I fount it to be better than the GC one.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 29, 2007)

From here...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In New York City this weekend? Want to get your hands on the latest Legend of Zelda three days early?
> 
> Head over to the Nintendo World Store in Rockefeller Center on Sunday, September 30 for the Phantom Hourglass launch party. Get your picture taken with Link! Watch or participate in a Zelda cosplay contest! Then, from 2-4 PM, be one of the first to buy the awesome, awesome, awesome new game for Nintendo DS.



Is someone there? Can you help some people to be happier earlier? Please?


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 29, 2007)

i'm sure we will all have zelda by the end of sunday.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll laugh if it comes later. 

I don't see why people are after the rom when we all know it's worth buying.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I'll laugh if it comes later.
> 
> I don't see why people are after the rom when we all know it's worth buying.


Because Nintendo doesn't like us Brits so we'll have to wait even longer.  I wont be able resist its shiny rom charms, it'll speak to me like the Japanese one "play me sooner, use me until you are done with me".

And then I'll discard it like a used tissue when my real copy arrives.


----------



## Akotan (Sep 29, 2007)

Or, better yet, because Nintendo doesn't have official activities in your country and you must rely on importers and unofficial game stores (if you know what I mean...)


----------



## Overwhelming (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I'll laugh if it comes later.
> 
> I don't see why people are after the rom when we all know it's worth buying.



Good news: Heatman Advance won't laugh anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now let's see if I can get used to the stylus oriented gameplay. :S


----------



## Arvias (Oct 1, 2007)

Omg Zellldddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

Therez no Zelda game that i haven't finished yet. Here comes the next one!


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and my brother loved the PSX games of Spyro. We completed them too


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Arvias @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Omg Zellldddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> Therez no Zelda game that i haven't finished yet. Here comes the next one!
> 
> ...


Really?

Even Wand of Gamelon, Faces of Evil & Zelda's Adventures?


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HeatMan Advance @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll laugh if it comes later.
> ...



Yeah, I kinda figured that. I did the same with Sonic Rush Adventure. So I can understand.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll still laugh at anyone with a U.S.A flag near their name. They have no excuse.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2007)

Update!

IGN have updated their release dates and sometimes on a Monday they are right...sometimes they are not so don't be surprised either way.

2nd October

*Backyard Hockey 2008*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Hockey-me-do
*Publisher:*  Atari

Ooh another game from a crap series. I pray that this will be good but it may not happen.

*Backyard Football 2008*

*Region:*  US    *Genre: * Pussy rugby-me-do
*Publisher:*  Atari

See above. Just get Madden.

There are screens for both of those but I can't be bummed to find them.

5th October

*Disney Friends*

*Region:*  UK    *Genre: * Various-me-do
*Publisher:*  Disney Interactive

Another game aimed at the kiddie market. Its yet another mini game collection.













*Jackass - The Game*

*Region:*  UK    *Genre: * Various-me-do
*Developer:*   Sensory Sweep   *Publisher:*  Red Mile Entertainment

You do stunts and that in an open ended environment. The people behind this are also doing a Sin City game...I cringe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I can't find no screens for this, the official website just has a logo for the DS so it probably looks like crap.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 4, 2007)

Update:

Crash of the Titans will be out today on NDS & GBA. Theres finally some screens for the GBA title:








Also the horrid looking Arctic Tale is also on GBA as well so thats 3 GBA titles this week! Can't find any images but I'm guessing seeing its DSI that it'll be the same as the DS version.

Everything else looks like its on schedule.


----------



## lagman (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> Update:
> 
> Crash of the Titans will be out today on NDS & GBA. Theres finally some screens for the GBA title:
> 
> ...



OMG Crash looks so cute with his cel-shade appearance


----------

